# Axolotls!



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey there guys! If any of you know my journal, you know about my three axolotls

Crowley,









Mischa, 









and Achlys!









I'm making this post to try and search out other Axolotl owners on the sight. Does anyone on here own or breed the (not so little) guys?


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Aw! Cute! Say hi to your little ones for me! Really wish axolotls weren't illegal in California. I'd love to have one.


----------



## LittleRose (Sep 7, 2013)

Aw I love them! I want one so bad


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I breed axolotl. They are awesome critter!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I didn't know you breed them, LG! That's awesome! How many do you have?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Elsewhere said:


> I didn't know you breed them, LG! That's awesome! How many do you have?


I have 9 adults in the main habitat. We did 2 spawns a few months ago and had about 300 babies to raise. I am almost out of young ones now with only about 15 left. They have been selling really well. Im just waiting for my girls to lay some more eggs to start a new batch. They are pretty awesome creature that was declared extinct in the wild in 2014 but do very well in aquariums.

Your axolotl look like they are in excellent condition! :-D


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I would love to have axolotls. The LFS has a lot. They're adorable :-D


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

i'd love to have axolotls but i'm not entirely sure its something i could care for


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

If you ever need any care advice, charliegill, you can message me or take a look at my journal! There's also axolotl.org which is one of the best sites to go to for researching purposes, and caudata.org is like this site but with a subforum for axolotls.

(my computer broke and I couldn't access the site, sorry it took this long to make this post!)


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

Elsewhere said:


> If you ever need any care advice, charliegill, you can message me or take a look at my journal! There's also axolotl.org which is one of the best sites to go to for researching purposes, and caudata.org is like this site but with a subforum for axolotls.
> 
> (my computer broke and I couldn't access the site, sorry it took this long to make this post!)


oooh can i get a link to your journal? i tried looking and didn't see it.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=138538

Page 98 is when I first get the axolotls, and just about everything after that is about them


----------

